# Whats up with this egg?



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 5 eggs and this one (number 5) is like this, laid friday 3rd june

The others is ok but this one i don't know

Both parents are with them during the night and one of them during the day which they take turns, they never leave them for more than a minute

Humidity is at 60-70 Is that ok ?

sorry for poor pic (using a flashlight and cupped hands)



















I did think it was dead but it was moving few hours ago


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

It looks like it is ok to me... but I'm not the expert. leave it... if nothing else it will help hold heat for the others.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

thanks for the reply


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm no expert either but I don't think you're supposed to see a big tilted air cell at this early stage.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All the others don't look like that just that one


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Leave the egg in the nest in case we're mistaken, but I would guess that this egg has died. Some embryos just aren't viable.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thats what i thought this morning but it was moving inside


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

does it have white area on egg when candling?
it is a little hard to see could you look at my new thread "questions on aircells
and compare your egg to mine ....if it looks like mine follow srtiels instructions she left me then
hope this can help you till someone else says something


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mist the walls on nest box and out side, yep i already do that


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

maybe she has other ideas too
anyone else here have a idea of plan b?what extras can be done?
humidifier/demydefier, extra bowls in cages,a fan or a/c?
anything else would be helpful people


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

lperry82 said:


> Mist the walls on nest box and out side, yep i already do that


so is your aircell placed... wrong or detaching membrane from inside egg etc...
how how air cell 
baby is where in egg
any extra info on what your seeing in person might help


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha exactly like this 

http://talkcockatiels.com/showpost.php?p=121932&postcount=63

from http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14374&highlight=humidity+levels&page=7


Got 6ft fish tank in same room lol and humidity is going up 77-80


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

you are a laugh:rofl::clap:
but i will have to look into high humidity in eggs 
and see what can be done to lower it
lol right at ya


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Ha ha checked this morning and its down to 68


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

great news
what level where they at Lperry?
hope all goes well with them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

It was 80 last night


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thats high!!!
wow GREAT NEWS then:thumbu:


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

do you think the misting box help it get lower?
the humidity levels i mean
whats your room temp at?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Its at 21c now


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

what was it before this reading of temps in the room ?
did you have a heat wave where you live?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i wish ha ha i keep my home warm as im a cold person lol
reading was just done but i like it 19c and over


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so you have ideal adult temps i know at least,
chicks im not exactly sure on temps but once feathered i treat like adults for temps
i think its 18-24 c is ideal room temp 
humidity i think is 50% but not sure could be wrong on that though
but cockatiels can survive in 0c-31c 
above 32 c you must watch them and provide extra water /mistings
is it warm where you live or cold now?what your weather like right now(season..winter etc.)
always watch weathernetwork.com for your local temps/humidity levels a few times 
throughout the day


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol there is no way that temp gets that high in the uk

highest room temp has been was 27c


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

great to hear that the levels are going down for eggs


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

is it your heat in house causing your problems you think?
whats the lowest outside temp you have now lately?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

no as others are fine


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hows the egg doing now?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

All fine 

I see piping marks in number is ( i thought i herd chirps earlier) is it normal is its only day 16 today


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

but doesn't hatch out take 24-36 hrs?
so chirps inside egg says he/she is out in air cell so any time soon to 24-36 hrs it should be out?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

cant wait, my first baby tiel


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

they are SO TINY when first hatched


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

justcockatiels.weebly.com/assist-hatches
has great info on this page on piping eggs and more...
try reading it ...if you haven't already that is:blush:


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I go on srtiels sites alot lol


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

isn't it great
here is just awesome too


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Checked them all tonight and 2 is piping 
I could hear 1 chirping in the egg 

All doing fine and humidity is at 60%


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

great news
babies soon


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Hope the hatching goes well.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

check when i finish work so keep you updated


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

can't wait to hear update


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

No news  but chick 1 and 2 are chirping away in the egg


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

opinions please  are they ok 

Egg 1 then 2


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hope all goes well!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

me too hopefully i will have a chick later


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

I hope you get a baby! yay!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Im getting bit worried now  piping started on Saturday so shouldn't it be hatched by now


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

yes it should be out by 36 hrs after 1st pip mark max
once it gets out give it a drop or 2 max of pedialite/water to rehydrate chick


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its more like 48hrs sometimes actually...can you still hear the chick making noises in the egg?


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

but when you see them piping in one spot/vocalizing heard as in picture earlier in this thread
it indicates the chick is/could be stuck
assisting might be the only hope.... a port hole might provide more info on whats happening in egg if its 18 days or more and showing these signs after a 36 hrs period you need to research assist hatches further and decide whats best for the egg/baby inside


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> Its more like 48hrs sometimes actually...can you still hear the chick making noises in the egg?


on other thread lperry started on help needed he says yes its tapping/vocalizing in egg now


----------

